# New to G Scale Trains



## jana1120 (Jan 11, 2015)

New to G scale here in Virginia, USA. My husband grew up with trains and I have always liked them. Now that we are empty nesters with some disposable income, we want to add a train to our house. We have a Disney room and want to add a train track around the room near the ceiling, eventually running the track out of the room, down the hall and into some other rooms. We have decided G scale LGB would be the best (based on reviews I've read on LGB vs. Pico) so you can see the train well. We went to the Hampton train show yesterday to take a look. Since Walt Disney liked steam engines, we have decided that is what we want. We like the ones where the smoke stack is like a funnel (bigger up top and smaller on the bottom) like the LGB 2028D or 2018D. We would also like lights and sounds (chug, chug, whistle, brakes). So, all you train experts, I need some help please. What model do you recommend for our first engine? And do you recommend buying new or used? Also, it seems LGB doesn't come with great sound from what I've read. Do these LGB trains come with sound or do you have to add that? The Pico Mogul 228 has just the type of sounds we are looking for (even has shoveling coal) so we were thinking of that one until I read that you really want to go with LGB. This train won't get tons of running time and definitely won't have little hands touching it, so in those circumstances would LGB still be the preference?

Any help or information would be GREATLY appreciated! 
Jana


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome!

I'd get whichever brand's models you like better. I do have LGB myself, but the sound isn't too fancy (on the ones I have.) Some of the LGB starter sets do come with sound and smoke.

There are other brands too, such as Bachmann, Polk, USA Trains, and Aristo Craft (which I think is out of business.)

Before buying anything, determine what radius curves will fit your space, then check back for recommendations on which trains can handle the radius.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

If you get an LGB mogul be aware that there were models without sound, some analog and some digital which do sound a lot better and more expensive. If sound is important to you then digital sound is far superior. You may find after running it for a while that the sound gets annoying especially if not good quality. Some prefer not to have it.

Andrew


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Some of the LGB had great sound, much of the old good German made items are hard to come by. When not running many hours the top quality is not as important. Phoenix sound is high quality and be added to any brand of locomotive. We never recommend the minimum diameter of 4', any train you put together will run better on larger curves.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For steam American Steam engines the LGB forney and Mogul with digital sound are awesome. The older moguls (4 digit part numbers ) had analog sound or no sound. The newer models (5 digit part numbers) have great digital sounds.

Also consider that non sound models can have sound added like Phoenix as mentioned above, or better yet a DCC decoder which controls motor, lights, sound and smoke., but this assumes track power and a digital controller.

Jana, what are the plans for powering your engines?


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Morning Jana....Mike and others have given you some good ideas. I would also suggest that you contact some of the large scale train clubs in your area...Virginia has several of them. I also like to browse You Tube and you can look under g-scale indoor train layouts and should find everything from wall mount, ceiling mount and of course table layouts. We have several "Railroad Café" restaurants in Arizona and kids love them because they have trains running around the ceiling of the place(s). Good luck with your project and make sure you have some good mounts...they trains can get expensive and sometimes heavy....wouldn't want them to fall.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome to the group.
I think you will be fine with the Piko DRGW #228 Mogul. The large smokestack means it is a wood burner versus coal. It sounds like you got to see it run or at least hear the sounds at the train show. If you liked it and from what you said, it won't get tons of running time the Piko engine and cars will be just fine on an overhead layout. If you were going to run multiple hours a day or week I would go with LGB. 
The Piko will be new with warranty and ready to go out of the package. 
If you get an older LGB engine you will probably have to have sound installed or do it your self. 
Definitely look for other G scalers or clubs in you area. 
Steve


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> We have a Disney room and want to add a train track around the room near the ceiling, eventually running the track out of the room, down the hall and into some other rooms.


Welcome to MLS!

The WV&M GRS is a local club with many LGB experts. http://www.wvmgrs.org/ They meet around the area and set up at train shows. I strongly recommend going to a meeting and asking questions.

You might like to know that there are a few Disney trains. Hartland made a few 4-4-0s named "Lilly Belle", which was Walt's own 'ride-on' locomotive (an 1/8th scale model of a CP full size loco.) Accucraft also made some 1/24th scale models of "Lilly Belle" in live steam, but you wouldn't want that indoors.
The Carolwood Pacific, http://www.carolwood.com/ are a bunch of enthusiasts, and they commissioned a model of the Fort Wilderness steam locomotives. Originally a batch were made in live steam, and a few years ago they commissioned another batch of electric locomotives.
See http://littlefwrr.com/components.html for photos. You should be able to find a 'used' one somewhere.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Since you said you went to a show in Hampton, I assume you are somewhere in the Tidewater area. I recommend you hook up with the Tidewater Big Train Operators. They are a very active group. ==> http://www.tbto.org/

The WVMGRS, which Pete Thornton referred to covers mostly the metro DC area [75 mile radius roughly], although there are members further away.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

jana 
I am a died in the wool LGB lover.
Why? Although I am knowledgeable about prototype trains, and LGB takes license, it is simply, hassle free and this is my priority, as im busy, and I hate broken toys, or, things that need to be worked on in order to perform as they should.

I am assuming that you are not only new but possibly not technically able to do much more than assemble and run the trains.

As such, for simple and reliable fun, I like LGB. And as a counterpoint to not having a lot of running and not needing better quality, consider, that my many LGB locos can go in their boxes, having run flawlessly, and, a year or more later, be summoned , and will run flawlessly. No corrosion and oxidation of motors and wheels and other electrical parts, no issues with intermittent usage. This is what I love best. I don't have to manage and maintain my toys. I just run them and handle them with reasonable care, and im good. Hassle and frustration free. The other thing, LGB seems to do well in many climates with little if any negative effects.

The later moguls have digital sound, although, but for the earliest whistle on the 2019S, I think its all good. I also think an LGB Forney, new or used, would make you very happy-smoke, lights, with or without sound, like the moguls. 

I have several old moguls. red and green, metallic blue and black , one with red drivers, one yellow , and others, and they all are great, sound equipped or not. I have several new ones too, with sound, and I like them as well.
Point being, don't rule out the old ones, if you can find a nice one, at a good price. You can always send one off to have sound installed.

For a smaller but 'mighty' loco, I happen to also like the 2015/2017 locos, small four wheelers with a powered tender-run forever, but are more bare bones-smoke and lights only. You can add sound. See below.

LGB is very forgiving, very reliable, and most parts are more or less still available.

I guess, that if I were to buy 1 or 2 engines, id buy LGB IN GOOD TO MINT condition used, or even new, spend a bit more , and know my trains will run reliably, for a long time. When buying used, condition is everything and one starts by looking for wear on the drive wheels' tread and the power pick up skates-turn the loco over to see these. I am seeing new LGB prices in the realm of reality, and presuming you aren't well equipped to judge used condition, there is nothing like new. You know what you're getting, its unspoiled, and, there wont be any issues or unforeseen costs. Prices on new ones.....that's up to you. Shop on line to find a good price.

I could not agree more that, while sound is wonderful, intriguing and brings the loco to life, I too can find it annoying after about 15 minutes, even if very low. It adds a good deal to the cost as well. 

I might also suggest that if you are running smaller curves, you may need to consider small, shorter locos and cars. This is why I suggested either a Forney or the 2105/2017 types. Moguls will run on the smallest curves, but prefer slightly larger curves, at least R2, or 5ft diameter (as opposed to the small 4ft diameter) 

I would also suggest that you search for reviews of the PIKO locos, as that may give you further insights.


Good luck.

I will also add, that I own one of the LGB sound units, a small black box, which one can put in a car and plug into the loco's power plugs, or, attach to electrified wheels on a car, and the sound, while not terribly well synchronized with wheel movement, is good. I suggest it because it takes zero skill to plug in, as opposed to installing some of the other, and better sound systems. Price is OK, probably no the best value in some regards, but, otoh, it can be used , via plugs, with several different locos, if you put it into a trailing car, such as a box car behind the loco.


----------



## tommyheadleycox (Oct 15, 2010)

Garratt said:


> If you get an LGB mogul be aware that there were models without sound, some analog and some digital which do sound a lot better and more expensive. If sound is important to you then digital sound is far superior. You may find after running it for a while that the sound gets annoying especially if not good quality. Some prefer not to have it.
> 
> Andrew


I second this motion about the likelihood of constant sound becoming annoying, especially since it's in your house. I think you'll find that the appeal will be VISUAL! So, if I were in your shoes, I wouldn't worry too much about sound since you'll probably either turn it off or way down. By all means get sound if it's not too big a hassle, but I wouldn't let it be a deal breaker. Watching the train go by is the payoff! Personally, I've found that visual things like interior lighting, little folks standing on the back platform of a passenger car, strike a much more resonant human chord than sound, especially over the long haul. Your project sounds like FUN! I wish you well.

Tom


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB moguls have an on/off switch and a volume dial in the tender. You can have it both ways.

Chuck

I should have said, those with sound have controls. If it has three wires coming from the engine to the tender it doesn't , six wires does.


----------



## JackJK (Jan 21, 2015)

hello, everyone, I am an experiend collector of car models, but recently I have been presented with another one scale model of train, so I want to try myself in it, hope I will be lucky in this venture!)


----------



## trainstrainstrains (Nov 9, 2014)

I am no expert but my first locomotive was a second hand LGB OLOMANA, it is a very beautiful little Locomotive, extremely reliable and runs as fast as a rabbit, may be difficult to find because it is no longer made and very much in demand. I have heard though I do not know if it is true that the original Olomana was Walt Disney's inspiration for Locomotives in his films. That he bought one (the real thing) and run it for fun. What is certain is that it was specially designed for Hawaii to run in sugarcane plantations and it was a very cute little loco just like the LGB. Easy to see that Walt Disney would like it. There is a video of one with sound installed in youtube. LGB Olomana locomotive: 



 I like indoors myself, would love to see how your setup looks when you finish.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Marklin intend to re-release 'Olomana' soon. I think it is on a pre-order basis.
It is not a good puller and tends to strip the axle gear if pulling more than a few small cars.

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If I remember right it was Walt Kimball that took a plantation engine and named it after his daughter Chloe thus LGB made a set for this (Grizzley flats RR) and also a repaint in a Christmas set.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

'Chloe' was originally named 'Pokaa'. 
Olomana and Chloe both ran at Ward Kimball's Grizley Flats Railroad where Walt drove them.

Chloe in the set with 2 sight seeing cars has MTS and metal trailing wheels.
It may not be wise to 'push' Chloe or Olomana with another loco as it may damage the toothed drive belt set-up.

Andrew


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

I have 2 Olomano(ae?) and while I think they are wonderful and unique, and they are among my favorites, and, Marklin is apparently changing the drive to something more robust, in the re-release, these would not be my choice for someone new to g scale. The new ones are not cheap BTW. Mine were originally all under $200 each. I think Olomano was Ward's inspiration for Casey Jr.

That being said,

I would NOT recommend these to OP, as simply, they are some of the least robust LGB locos, replacement parts are rare (a correct usage of this over used word-LOL) and, also are some of the more finicky about clean track and switches.

Don't get me wrong, I love them. They are cute, diminutive, and unique. I have added smoke to one and working marker lights on the tender. ANd, mine have given me no trouble.

However, I am not new to G scale, know how to troubleshoot, and I have a large stable of locos over which to spread running time. And I have a few critical parts for them as well in my stash.

I run my Chloe and Olomanos and all other FRR locos with a good deal more care and MUCH lighter loads. LGBOA once told me 1-2 cars was recommended. The reason being the single as opposed to dual worm drive-very fast to wear the single nylon gear to worm when over loaded.

My opinion only, but at $337 or so for the new Marklin version, there are more workhorse-like locos available. I can say this, the little locos, motors running light or 1-2 cars, get quite warm after even only 30 minutes. I think these would be a great tertiary (or more!!) choice. I am unsure if I will buy a new version, although I am mightily tempted. For this price you may find a few other locos more suited to a bit of heavier duty and longer running.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

None of my chloe engines have MTS. I did buy new the Xmas chloe set and the other 2 sere second hand.
Be careful with these FRR engines as the wiring for the motor block is opposite of all other LGB engines.
Outer wires are track power, inner wires are motor on FRR engines.

FYI the HO zimo decoder will fit where the small LGB board is located.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS. Come join the chat group at 10 pm eastern time to talk trains. As for what I like in locomotives, my two LGB Moguls are by far my favorites. Great sound and operation. Plus parts are readily available on ebay and some vendor websites. For diesels, I really like the USAT diesels. Very quiet running gear trains. For get about finding parts for the Aristo Craft trains and so far the Piko train have little to no parts availability. Unless you're layout is going to be indoors, I suggest modifying your locomotives over to Battery as you buy them. This way it won't be such a large investment later. With battery power, you can use plenty of used track for your layout. Used track will give you that weathered look while the shiny new stuff looks like rails of gold and you'll think it is gold when you start paying for it.


----------

